# Getting ready for spring (kidding house)



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Since we have not been blessed with a barn as of yet we have to get ready for Spring with alternatives. This will be the kidding house for the couple we hope to have arrive and then it will be moved and used for billy's house.

The floor is flattened expanded metal that will be covered in straw. We wanted something to get them up off the ground but wouldn't hold urine. It is 5'x10' with a 5' high front wall with a slope roof (metal) down to the back which is 4' high. Siding will be 2x10s.

Being on the 6X6 skids it can be moved as needed when we rotate graze mr Billy once he is gifted with the house.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is a great idea....thanks for sharing with us.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

verynifty -- just make sure little hooves cant get through those holes in any way


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont think there is any way a small hoove can get through there. They are pretty small holes.

Hopefully it will be finished tomorrow and I can post pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! Wanna come build one for me??


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

neat house, it should work well. Easy to clean and will let mositure go to the ground. And movable! always a plus. 
beth


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Does that metal flooring cost much? We have built a hoop house witha wood frame and have been thinking about putting in a floor.


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments and input all.

The expanded metal is 5x10 and was $75. By the time you add up all of the wood for a wood floor there isn't much of a cost difference.

Made some more progress.










You can see the entrance here. It is a little on the big side but it makes human entry much easier.










The "rafters" are tied in using metal brackets










Be sure to bend those sharp edges in just in case someone rares up


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You know, that looks pretty simple to build, even for someone like me.  Thanks for those detailed pictures, I may just try to do this.


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

It really isn't hard. My building skills are not very good at all. I can point out all sorts of mistakes I have made but the goats will never know.


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

If I would quit taking pictures and posting on the internet I might just be able to get this finished.

Roof is on and the back has siding.

If I were to build another I wouldn't make it quite so tall and would make the roof not quite as steep.

You can get a good idea what it will look like. If I can find some 6x6x12s or even 16s I will start another.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow very cool. are you going to insulate it?

:thumb: nice job!


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks!

Not planing on insulation. Even our coldest days here are nothing like up there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice goat house. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

ray: hum...something to show my husband, I love it.
Is there a way to sent these pics to a friend who is not part of this group, she has no barn and these wood be prefect. What is 'expaned metal'? I can't tell with my old eyes... :roll: 
Kat


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

You can send this link to your friend. It has all the pictures.

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll281/psrumors/Goat/

Expanded metal - have you ever seen a trailer with a metal floor that apears to be woven metal? Bunch of holes? That would be expanded metal.


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is a page explaining expanded metal

http://www.nilesexpandedmetals.com/nem/ ... meshes.asp

Flatened expanded metal has a smooth side with no sharp edges.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks :thumb: 
Kat


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That house is awesome. Congratulations. I love the idea of it being off the ground like that, just make sure there is enough straw that the cold will not blow up the bottom and chill them that way.

VERY NICE.


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks all! It's finished  

I can't decide whether to run one more board up on the sides. The wife likes it like this so I guess that's how it will stay but we will see.










My biggest concern was it being solid to stand up to being dragged. The thing is solid as a rock. It isn't going anywhere.


----------

